

Hacker News Google docs - coderdude
http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B97Zl0IkSUKrMzBhOTViMzEtMjAzMS00MWQ4LThiMTctMDljMzY4YjI4MzUy&hl=en

======
coderdude
The Hacker News Contractors links seems to be dead. This link works though:

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en#gid=0)

